# HELP! IS MY STRAY CAT PREGNANT? OR DOES IT HAVE WORMS?



## catclueless26 (Jun 11, 2007)

We have had a stray cat come and go from our backyard for about the past 1 1/2 months. She loved the kids, and would not go away. She looked so skinny, and I felt sorry for her, so I started to leave her food outside. She ate like she was famished!! 

Problem is, we have a dog who HATES her! The cat drives him crazy! He goes nuts every time he sees her. She was popping up in windows and we couldn't open the door without worrying about her coming in. So I stopped feeding her. She kept coming around even after that. Then she just dissappeared. As quickly as she dissappeared, she reappeared today, looking QUITE DIFFERENT WITH A HUGE BELLY! I last saw her about a week to a week and a half ago and did not notice this bulging belly. I am worried that she is either very preggo or has a terrible case of worms. What should I do? Any advice is greatly appriciated!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Bless you for feeding this cat. She certainly sounds like she needs some good food! I can certainly understand your problem. Perhaps you can consider trapping her and taking her to a no-kill shelter to be looked after? It might be worth giving your local one a phone call - I don't know - but perhaps they will even lend you a trap. She certainly sounds like she needs medical attention regardless of her circumstances. Either that, or you could trap her and take her to a vet yourself? I guess there is no possibility of you being able to keep the cat yourself because of the family dog.


----------



## catclueless26 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! I did some research on no-kill shelters in my state, and I made a list. I am going to call around today. Problem is, I haven't seen the cat since last night. She just seems to appear out of thin air! I am tempted to sit out more food and drink for her, but I am not sure what to do. We are leaving for vacation soon! I am scared she is going to give birth(if she is indeed pregnant)while we are gone! I guess my first step is to call the shelters! I will keep you posted. Thanks again! :?


----------

